# Biggest Goose



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey, now that everyone's about to be focusing on the big growlers, how about an online biggest goose contest? I know it won't win, but to kick things off, Saturday I got one that came right in at an even 13 lbs. One stipulation: gotta be honest.


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Got 1 Sat that went 15 and another that was about 13 and 1/2.

Get dwon boys here they come!
TAKE EM"


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

If that's for real, you already won.


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Yes TB they where some big honks seen 1 that was bigger but it got away. Hope to get a crack at some more of em maybe get the mounter this time.

Get down boys here they come!
TAKE EM"


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Out of curiousity what are guys weighing them on?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Not sure what they are using, but i generally use a fish scale on some of the bigger ones i shoot. Didn't shoot any monsters this fall, biggest i weighed was only 14.9.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Didn't weigh em but we had 8 honks today, probably all over 10.


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Same thing here use a digatal fish scale

Get down boys here they come! 
TAKE EM"


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

We have gotten a few 14+ pound birds over the past few seasons. There is a big goose contest in our area....I think that a bird in that 14+ class has won it most of the time. I don't think that anything over 15 has ever been entered so if you have anything over 15 lbs you could take the prize. We had a couple nice ones again this year that I think would have been in that 14 pound class but the scale at the goose contest was broken so not sure exactly what those birds weighed this year....and we didn't have a fish scale with us...


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I have a scale at home that's pretty accurate that I weight the big ones on.
I'm of the same thinking as duxnbux, anything that's 15# will win the contests everytime.


----------



## MJK (Oct 29, 2003)

I was just introduced to waterfowling about 4 years ago. My hunting is very limited, and I shot my first goose last fall on the Mississippi River. It is currently on the wall. On a postal scale, it weighed 14.5lb. Was told it was a very nice goose. Then you start to get on the internet, where everyone {allegedly} has shot 15, 16 and > birds.

BTW - I was able to hunt in ND for the first time this fall. I absolutely enjoyed meeting the locals in the area I was at. Was able to learn alot about etiquette, etc.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I shot my biggest ever Canada this last weekend in Wisconsin... it went 15.0 on the fish scale. It also had spurs on its wings, both sides had a calused over boney protrusion about the size of a large pea. This was on the leading edge of the wing right at the joint. In all my yeards of hunting and seeing lots of big Canadas I never saw anything like it before. Anyone else??


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

You guys must have cabinets full of shotguns with all those big goose contest wins!! :roll:


----------



## duckman831 (Nov 21, 2003)

I shot a 16lbs goose early season in dayton minnesota weighed it on my oldmans scale. It was the bigest goose I have ever saw. Got the picture up in the shop class.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Got an 11.9 and an 11.13 on Saturday. They weren't that big.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Wood duck,

I've seen those spur type things on the joints of goose wings. I've never heard anything about what causes them.


----------



## Rick A. (Sep 5, 2003)

Shot a 15.6 pound Canada in early October(Digital Fish Scale). If my dog wouldn't have drop the gloves with him, I would have put him on the wall! He was a little messed up by the time I got him...Thanks alot Abby!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

got a 12 lb 5 oz, 11.9, and a 10.6 today.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Austin, you are an honest man. That is a very realistic bag. I'll take 12 pounders anyday.


----------



## Canuk (Oct 12, 2003)

Wood Duck, Qwack,

Those wing spurs are on all geese, some are just way more pronounced than others. Believe me, when you are on your knees in a trap full of 10+ pound geese trying to get at the gozlings, you become painfully (litterally) aware of them. I have been cut through the lip, knocked on my rear, and have seen people nearly knocked unconcious. They are difinatley used as weapons!!

To stick with the topic, the biggest goose I shot this year was only 11.5 pounds.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Several yrs ago a good friend of mine & his son that I hunt with wanted me to go with them & I went to work instead. About 3:00 pm I see them drive up & they had two Giants - I took them into where I work & weighed them - on a Health care scale - one was 17 3/4 the other 18 1/4 

He has a picture at home - I should get & scan it - I have heard of 20 lbers - I think Shotgun from Alberta has gotten some


----------



## treeingwalker (Dec 24, 2003)

* :sniper: a couple years back my dads friend shot a banded goose weighed 31 pounds 2 oz and was shot in 1999 was a banded bird banded in 1975 a big foot goose but not many true big feet around anymore :beer: *


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Tree, how long did it take him to shove 20 pounds of lead down its throat?? :lol:


----------



## treeingwalker (Dec 24, 2003)

* :sniper: :******: he didnt use lead it was a goose killed in illinois*


----------

